# Accutron



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Just thought I would give any interested parties the heads up on this nice item.

http://www.ebay.co.u...=item43bef2d3a4


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! Very nice item, too bad I live in UK


----------



## sayco (Jul 25, 2013)

Liamborghini said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Very nice item, too bad I live in UK


Wales is still in the UK I believe


----------



## Engineersix (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow - that is a very nice clock! Bit pricey, but very beautiful!

I've got an old Seiko Worldtimer clock on my desk at work, it has a sweeping seconds hand with a little red airliner on the end - pretty fitting as I work at an Airport!

That little Bulova would look great on a shelf in my office...

Great spot OP!

Rob


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Very nice clock what with all the original packaging ect.

More than I would want to pay.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Engineersix said:


> Wow - that is a very nice clock! Bit pricey, but very beautiful!
> 
> I've got an old Seiko Worldtimer clock on my desk at work, it has a sweeping seconds hand with a little red airliner on the end - pretty fitting as I work at an Airport!
> 
> ...


That Bulova was really cute, I was tempted by it but too expensive.

I also have a Seiko Worldtimer, the brass mantel version with a white plane on the sweep. Lovely clocks though I gather they were knocked out by a number of makers/brands.


----------

